# 2nd to last weekend of the year hunt!



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

I made it out Friday before the storm, south of The VC and man were the Roosters out running around...They must have know weather was on the way because every field had birds feeding. I got my 3 by 9:30am. I would have been happy with just flushing a few birds, but to get my limit so fast...so late in the season was awesome. Thank you to the very nice farmers who were more than happy to let us on their land. Heading out for the last weekend this Friday. See you in the cattails!


----------

